# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Rugklachten I

## peteroomens

Bijna iedereen heeft in zijn of haar leven wel eens rugklachten. Vaak gaat die, binnen korte tijd, vanzelf weer over. Soms duurt het wat langer. Er zijn echter ook mensen die langdurig klachten hebben, van vervelend tot chronisch pijnlijk.
Onze lichaamsbouw wijkt sterk af van die van de overige zoogdieren, immers wij bewegen ons niet op vier poten, maar slechts op twee voeten/benen. Om nu niet om te vallen hebben wij zogenaamde houdingspieren. Deze spieren moeten echter, in iedere situatie en bij elke beweging, in balans zijn en blijven. Dat wordt geregeld vanuit onze hersenen die echter wel continu (aangepaste) informatie nodig hebben. Deze informatie komt vooral vanuit de voetzool, gewrichten (stand van), ogen en evenwichtsorganen. Vooral de kleine hersenen, achter/onder in ons hoofd, vormen de centrale waar alles geregeld wordt. We zijn en blijven continu in beweging, zelfs als we denken stil te staan; stilstaan is bewegen op de plaats.

Dit wetende is het niet moeilijk om je voor te stellen dat een verkeerde beweging of beroepshouding al snel leidt tot een verkeerd gebruik van de houdingspieren. Die een signaal geven via één of meerdere zenuwen: pijn! Natuurlijk kun je de pijn bestrijden, alleen is daarmee het probleem niet opgelost. Je zult iets aan de (werk)houding moeten doen. De pijn uit zich meestal in een soort verstijving, die weer goed reageert op warmte en beweging. Ook massage werkt vaak positief.

In dit voorbeeld functioneert de betreffende zenuw als een soort telefoonlijn, hij geeft het signaal door. De zenuw zelf kan echter ook een probleem geven; hierover de volgende keer meer.

Peter

----------

